# Yellow Large Mouth!!



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Flytyingguy1 said:


>


WOW speechless pretty lol


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

Beats all Ive ever seen. Purty though.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

THAT's where the missing tanker of food coloring went!!!!

Now that's different!


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

If I was asked to take a guess, i would say a Koi and a Largemouth Cross breed. Or someone played a little natures mistake on him when he was younger and injected dye in to him to make the pigment changes, or lastly its a half albino or full albino.


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

Since I saw this pic yesterday I have been doing some researsh. I have found 2 articals showing similar (not as pretty) pics of bass. It is an albino bass but with partially recessive gene. Cool Pic Thanks


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I was thinking albino. I just didn't have time to look it up. Plus the eyes didn't look right. They look too bulged out to me. Cool pic though.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

maybe its a stagment pond etc..a friend of mine caught what looked like an albino trout in a small farm pond that looked discolored???..I dunno but I wouldn't eat it..


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Here is a pic of another albino large mouth I found with Google Images. Same black bulging eyes and yellow skin but no black spots

http://media.photobucket.com/image/albino%20large%20mouth%20bass/SSFiero/misc/011.jpg


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Now that's cool lookin.


----------

